# احذروا الصديق المريح ... !!!



## Dona Nabil (16 مارس 2011)

*لا شك ان الصداقه شىء مهم وثمين فى حياتنا
لا يشعر بقيمتها الا من يفتقدها فى حياته 
فالصديق هو السند وقت الضيق والمرشد وقت الحيره
تجده وقت حزنك يسبقك بحزنه ويحاول ان يزيح عنك الهم
ووقت الفرح تنطق عيناه بالفرح من اجلك وكأن الفرحه فرحته وأكثر
الصديق الوفى الذى يجيد الانصات لك وتقديم النصيحه بنيه خالصه
هذا هو المثال للصديق الذى يبحث عنه الجميع 
ولكن أحياناً يكون هناك صديق ضار بمحبته الغير واعيه وبسلبيته تجاهك
وهذا النوع من الاصدقاء يجب ان تحذره 
فالصديق الذى يراك تفعل الخطأ ولا يراجعك
والصديق الذى يشجعك على خطوات متهوره غير محسوبة النتائج
والصديق الذى يوافقك على اى شىء تفعله دون حرص على تقديم نصيحته 
هذا النوع من الاصدقاء يجب ان تحذره وتبتعد عنه فوراً
 فهو يضر بحياتك ويدفعك للخطر بسلبيته وبعدم وعيه
 وفى النهايه ان كنت ترتاح لهذا النوع من الاصدقاء الذى يوافقك على كل شىء ولا يبالى باخطاءك بل انه قد يشاركك فيها وتراه مريحاً لا يردك عن طريق ولا يصدك عن قرار فتأكد أنك شريك له فى ظلم نفسك ..  
احذروا الصديق المريح ... !!!

تحياتى لكم :Love_Letter_Send:
​*


----------



## أنجيلا (16 مارس 2011)

فتأكد أنك شريك له فى ظلم نفسك .. ​موضوع رائع
 تسلمي حبي​


----------



## besm alslib (16 مارس 2011)

*موضوع رائع بجد*

*وخصوصا انه بيجسد افكاري كلها لان انا قناعتي اخسر انسان بعزه وانا بكون صريحه معه*

*افضل مليوووون مره باني اكسب صديق بس لاني بنافقه*

*ونفس الشي بحبه يكون معي افضل اللي يقولي الحقيقه حتى لو صعبه من اني اسمع نفاق وكذب *

*وبرايي الشخصي اللي ما بينصحك بيكون ما بيتمنالك الخير واللي بيجاملك وبينافقك بيكون بدو يشمت الناس فيك*

*موضوع رائع ومميز بجد مش هقدر اضيف عليه لانك كفيتي ووفيتي بكل الكلام *



*ملاحظه : انا كلامي عن لما يكون في موضوع بيستاهل وجدي اما وقت المزح والضحك فالموضوع مختلف لان المجامله بتكون مطلوبه والكلمه الحلوة بيكون مرغوب فيها *


*تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي* *على مواضيعك الهادفه دائما*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مارس 2011)

*اكتر سبب انى مش بيعمر معايا اصدقاء انى مش بريحهم هههههههههه
ما علينا 
موضوع فى الجون يا ام مانجو بجد
*


----------



## vetaa (16 مارس 2011)

*عندك حق يا دودو بجد
بس يمكن الصديقه دى باللى بتعمله 
بتقول مع نفسها مش عايزة ازعلها ودة ف الحقيقه غلط

عموما المفروض (الصديق من اسمه الصدق )
شكرا يا قمرتنا جميل كالعاده
*​


----------



## انريكي (16 مارس 2011)

موضوع جدا جدا رائع

شكرا دونا

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

صح يا دونا كلام

لان الصديق الحقيقي هو اللي يرشد وينصح ويمنع اذا لزم الامر لكن مش كل شئ يوافق ويشجع حتي لو كان الموضوع غلط بس يقول هو مبسوط يبقي بلاش ازعله

لا لازم يكون هو الصديق اللي يعتمد عليه لان كتير بنغلط وبنكون مش واخدين بالنا ولا شايفين وواجب الصديق الحقيقي انه يقوم بدوره حتي لو كان هيزعل صديقه منه لكن في النهاية الزعل ده هيتمحي لانه بعد فترة هيتأكد انه صديقه  فعلا خاف عليه وكان لازم يحصل كده

موضوع عاجبني اوي يا دونا لاني بجد بقيت بفتقد الصداقة الحقيقة وبقيت بحس ان كتير اوي بردو مفتقدين الصداقة والصديق الوفي

ربنا يفرح الجميع


----------



## bob (16 مارس 2011)

> *ولكن أحياناً يكون هناك صديق ضار بمحبته الغير واعيه وبسلبيته تجاهك*


*هي دي تقريبا المشكلة الحقيقية ان الاصدقاء مش بيعرفوا يعبروا عن محبتهم 
كلام جامد جدا 
شكرا دونا ارضي عني هههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 مارس 2011)

> *فالصديق هو السند وقت الضيق والمرشد وقت الحيره
> تجده وقت حزنك يسبقك بحزنه ويحاول ان يزيح عنك الهم
> ووقت الفرح تنطق عيناه بالفرح من اجلك وكأن الفرحه فرحته وأكثر
> الصديق الوفى الذى يجيد الانصات لك وتقديم النصيحه بنيه خالصه
> هذا هو المثال للصديق الذى يبحث عنه الجميع *




موضوع رائع وهادف يا دون

فعلا هي دي صفات الصديق الحقيقي 
بس للاسف دلوقت اصبح عمله نادره جدا

والكثير منا يفتقد لوجوده الان

تحياتي لموضوعك القيم والهادف


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2011)

* بمنتهى البساطة كدة دونا
بجانب ان الصداقة الحقيقة هى مد يد العون والمساعدة فى وقت الشدة والضيق للصديق لان الصديق الحقيقى وقت الضيق فعلا  لازم يكون لية رايىء قاطع وصريح  ووقوى فى مايراة من تصرفات وافعال تكون  غير صحيحة والا مش تكون دى دصداقة من الاساس   بتكون فى رايىء قايمة على نفاق ومجاملة ومصلحة شحصية فى العلاقة دى لااكتر وان انتهت هذة المصلحة انتهت معها المعرفة اقول معرفة لانها ليست صداقة من الاساس
موضوع مميز دونا


*


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2011)

*ممكن يكون مثل ها الصديق

* ليس لديه خبرات حياتيه للنصح
*أن تكون صداقته غير وفيه  ومخلصه 
بالدرجه الكافيه
* فيه ناس بتخاف تنصح
---------------------------------
يجب أن نركز فى أختيار صداقتنا
موضوعك فكرته جميله جدا
شكرا . تسلم أيدك
ربنا يباركك
​*


----------



## خواطر (18 مارس 2011)

موضوع رااائع حقا

والعنوان يكتب بماء الذهب

مشكورة


----------



## treaz (19 مارس 2011)

الكللالالالالالالالالام دة بجد هو الوصف الحقيقى للاصدقاء مرررررررسى ليكى


----------



## oesi no (22 مارس 2011)

*لا تعليق !!! 
مفيش صديق نافع 
لا اللى يغتت نافع ولا اللى يهاود نافع 
اللى بيهاود مش مهتم 
واللى يغتت متزمت  
يبقى الواحد يعمل ايه 
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 مارس 2011)

*عندك حق الصديق الحقيقى لما اشوف صديقى بيخطأ  اواجهه 
واقوله مش اسكت كدة انا باديه
ميرسى للموضوع المميز
سلام يسوع معك
*​


----------



## soso a (22 مارس 2011)

*
لازم يكون صديقنا مراياه تكشف لينا اخطاءنا 

ونلاقيه فى وقت الضيق قبل وقت الفرح 

ميرسى على موضوعك الجميل زيك 

الرب يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> فتأكد أنك شريك له فى ظلم نفسك .. ​موضوع رائع
> تسلمي حبي​



*ميرررسى يا قمررر:Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع رائع بجد*
> 
> *وخصوصا انه بيجسد افكاري كلها لان انا قناعتي اخسر انسان بعزه وانا بكون صريحه معه*
> 
> ...



*مرور مميز كالعاده غاليتى
ربنا يباركلى بعمرك :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اكتر سبب انى مش بيعمر معايا اصدقاء انى مش بريحهم هههههههههه
> ما علينا
> موضوع فى الجون يا ام مانجو بجد
> *



*عارفه :smil8:
ميررسى يا مووون نورت الموضوع بجد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *عندك حق يا دودو بجد
> بس يمكن الصديقه دى باللى بتعمله
> بتقول مع نفسها مش عايزة ازعلها ودة ف الحقيقه غلط
> 
> ...



*نورتى يا ماى فيتووو
ووووحشتيييييييييييينى :11azy:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> موضوع جدا جدا رائع
> 
> شكرا دونا
> 
> الرب يباركك



*ميرررسى يا غالى ع مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> صح يا دونا كلام
> 
> لان الصديق الحقيقي هو اللي يرشد وينصح ويمنع اذا لزم الامر لكن مش كل شئ يوافق ويشجع حتي لو كان الموضوع غلط بس يقول هو مبسوط يبقي بلاش ازعله
> 
> ...



*عندك حق يا حبيبتى
ميرررسى يا قمررر ع المشاركه المميزه
وربنا معاكى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *هي دي تقريبا المشكلة الحقيقية ان الاصدقاء مش بيعرفوا يعبروا عن محبتهم
> كلام جامد جدا
> شكرا دونا ارضي عني هههههههههههههه*



*هههههههههه متحاولش :t30:
نورت يا بوب بجد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> موضوع رائع وهادف يا دون
> 
> فعلا هي دي صفات الصديق الحقيقي
> بس للاسف دلوقت اصبح عمله نادره جدا
> ...



*ميرررسى حبيبتى خالص ع مشاركتك الجميله :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> * بمنتهى البساطة كدة دونا
> بجانب ان الصداقة الحقيقة هى مد يد العون والمساعدة فى وقت الشدة والضيق للصديق لان الصديق الحقيقى وقت الضيق فعلا  لازم يكون لية رايىء قاطع وصريح  ووقوى فى مايراة من تصرفات وافعال تكون  غير صحيحة والا مش تكون دى دصداقة من الاساس   بتكون فى رايىء قايمة على نفاق ومجاملة ومصلحة شحصية فى العلاقة دى لااكتر وان انتهت هذة المصلحة انتهت معها المعرفة اقول معرفة لانها ليست صداقة من الاساس
> موضوع مميز دونا
> 
> ...



*هو كلامك صح بس عارف يا حسبووو فى ناس بتكره يكون ليها صديق بالصفات دى
فى ناس تحب اللى يقولها امين وخلاص
نورت يا فندم :99:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *ممكن يكون مثل ها الصديق
> 
> * ليس لديه خبرات حياتيه للنصح
> *أن تكون صداقته غير وفيه  ومخلصه
> ...



*كلامك سليم يا استاذى وميه ميه
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2011)

خواطر قال:


> موضوع رااائع حقا
> 
> والعنوان يكتب بماء الذهب
> 
> مشكورة



*شكرااا للمشاركه والتشجيع
ربنا يباركك واتمنى المتابعه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2011)

treaz قال:


> الكللالالالالالالالالام دة بجد هو الوصف الحقيقى للاصدقاء مرررررررسى ليكى



*ميررسى يا غاليه
نورتى بمرورك الجميل :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *لا تعليق !!!
> مفيش صديق نافع
> لا اللى يغتت نافع ولا اللى يهاود نافع
> اللى بيهاود مش مهتم
> ...



*ميصاحبش :t30:
ههههههههه
نورت يا جوجو :99:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *عندك حق الصديق الحقيقى لما اشوف صديقى بيخطأ  اواجهه
> واقوله مش اسكت كدة انا باديه
> ميرسى للموضوع المميز
> سلام يسوع معك
> *​



*مظبوط كلامك يا قمررر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> *
> لازم يكون صديقنا مراياه تكشف لينا اخطاءنا
> 
> ونلاقيه فى وقت الضيق قبل وقت الفرح
> ...



*ميرررسى يا قمررر
نورتى موضوعى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## marcelino (12 مايو 2011)

*ماهى المشكله ان فى أصدقاء لا تقبل النقد 

عايزة معامله وكلام حلو بس !

لكن لو قولت حاجه بصراحه بقيت وحش واتغيرت .. الخ
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ماهى المشكله ان فى أصدقاء لا تقبل النقد
> 
> عايزة معامله وكلام حلو بس !
> 
> ...



*ما هو المشكله كمان ف اسلوبنا وطريقة نقدنا
فى ناس بتفتكر انها علشان تكون صريحه تجرح وتخبط ف الناس بدون وعى وده وقتها ميعتبرش نقد بناء يعتبر اهانه وتجريح
نورت *


----------



## oesi no (18 أغسطس 2011)

وايه رأيك فى الاصدقاء اللى الواحد بيهتم بيهم جدا 
وبعدها بتتحول المعامله الكويسة الى  معامله جافة جدا 
هل يستمر فى الاهتمام ولا يتعامل بشكل عادى


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> وايه رأيك فى الاصدقاء اللى الواحد بيهتم بيهم جدا
> وبعدها بتتحول المعامله الكويسة الى  معامله جافة جدا
> هل يستمر فى الاهتمام ولا يتعامل بشكل عادى


*مفيش معامله بتغير بدون سبب يا جوجووو
واوقات بيكون السبب ده لصالح الصديق اللى المعامله اتغيرت معاه 
مثلا صديق شايف انه سبب ضياع وقت صديقه وان مقابلته معاه بتعطله عن المذاكره والاهتمام بمستقبله يبقى الاحسن والافيد انه ميقابلوش وميخرجش معاه لحد ما ينتبه لمستقبله ويفوق لنفسه 
فخمتوووووو*


----------



## oesi no (18 أغسطس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مفيش معامله بتغير بدون سبب يا جوجووو
> واوقات بيكون السبب ده لصالح الصديق اللى المعامله اتغيرت معاه
> مثلا صديق شايف انه سبب ضياع وقت صديقه وان مقابلته معاه بتعطله عن المذاكره والاهتمام بمستقبله يبقى الاحسن والافيد انه ميقابلوش وميخرجش معاه لحد ما ينتبه لمستقبله ويفوق لنفسه
> فخمتوووووو*


المشكلة انه انا كبير  وواعى
اعرف اللى يضرنى واللى يفيدنى  واللى عاوزه واللى مش عاوزه 
فلما يجى صديق ليا ويعمل واصى عليا وعارف مصلحتى  فده تقليل من قيمتى فى نظره 
وكمان الدنيا مش كلها مذاكرة ومستقبل
يكفى اليوم شررره


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> المشكلة انه انا كبير  وواعى
> اعرف اللى يضرنى واللى يفيدنى  واللى عاوزه واللى مش عاوزه
> فلما يجى صديق ليا ويعمل واصى عليا وعارف مصلحتى  فده تقليل من قيمتى فى نظره
> وكمان الدنيا مش كلها مذاكرة ومستقبل
> يكفى اليوم شررره



*يا جوجو انا بتكلم عموما وده كان مجرد مثل توضيحى مش اكتر
وع فكره بقى كتييييييير بنكون فاهمين اننا واعيين لمستقبلنا وتصرفاتنا والحقيقه اننا بنكون بنضر نفسنا وبنعطل نفسنا عن انها تمشى صح بس مش بنكون شايفين كده لاسباب كتير
عموما هى وجهات نظر ويكفى ان الصديق  ده بيعمل كده من باب المحبه والاهتمام *


----------



## oesi no (18 أغسطس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا جوجو انا بتكلم عموما وده كان مجرد مثل توضيحى مش اكتر
> وع فكره بقى كتييييييير بنكون فاهمين اننا واعيين لمستقبلنا وتصرفاتنا والحقيقه اننا بنكون بنضر نفسنا وبنعطل نفسنا عن انها تمشى صح بس مش بنكون شايفين كده لاسباب كتير
> عموما هى وجهات نظر ويكفى ان الصديق  ده بيعمل كده من باب المحبه والاهتمام *



انا بقول ان المعامله مع الصديق  x بتتحول الى معامله جافة جدا 
يبقى ازاى اهتمام 
وكمان اى حد بيصاحبنى لازم يبقى عارف ان ليا حياتى اللى احب انى امشيها بطريقتى انا 
مش بالعرف ومش زى كل الناس ما بتعمل ومش بالقانون 
انا بحب امشي باللى دماغى تقول عليه 
فلما دماغى تقول ان فلان دة كويس قرب منه واهتم بيه ده صديق بجد
فلما اهتم  ويبقى فيه تبادل اهتمام 
بدون سابق انذار الاقى الصديق دة تحول لشخص تانى انا مش اعرفه 
وحصلت معايا اكتر من مرة ومع اكتر من حد 
يبقى دة ايه 
عيب فيا مثلا
ولا انا اهتمامى غتت زيادة عن اللزوم
المشكلة انى بزعل جدا على اى صديق بفقده


----------



## tena.barbie (28 أغسطس 2011)

عجبنى جدااااااااا الموضوع 

ميرسى خالص


----------



## وردة الرمال (31 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رائع ومفيد بس فيه أشخاص مايفهمو انو هذا الصديق فعلا ضار بيقولو عليه طيب وما بيغار ولما بيكون فيه صديق ينصحهم ويخاف عليهم بيقولو عنو غيور، دنيا بالمقلوب
شكرا لك مرة أخرى على الافادة.


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

عندك حق فالصديق يجب عليه مصارحة صديقه فصديقك من صدقك ولازم يكون الصديق مراه لصديقه يشاهد فيها عيوبه كى يصلح منها


----------



## هالة الحب (17 سبتمبر 2011)

معظم الناس يريد من يوافقه على رأيه.انت دونا انت مثل صوت الضمير بداخلنا يوقظنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> انا بقول ان المعامله مع الصديق  x بتتحول الى معامله جافة جدا
> يبقى ازاى اهتمام
> وكمان اى حد بيصاحبنى لازم يبقى عارف ان ليا حياتى اللى احب انى امشيها بطريقتى انا
> مش بالعرف ومش زى كل الناس ما بتعمل ومش بالقانون
> ...


*يمكن تكون المشكله ف اختياراتنا ويمكن ف الشروط الصعبه اللى بنحطها وبنشترط تكون موجوده ف اصدقائنا 
احيانا بنكون عاوزين صديق تفصيل بحسب رغبتنت لدرجة اننا بنكون عاوزين الشخص يلغى شخصيته ويكون مجرد مكمل لينا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2012)

tena.barbie قال:


> عجبنى جدااااااااا الموضوع
> 
> ميرسى خالص



*نورتى يا تينا وبنتمنى نشوفك هنا كتير :t25:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2012)

وردة الرمال قال:


> موضوع رائع ومفيد بس فيه أشخاص مايفهمو انو هذا الصديق فعلا ضار بيقولو عليه طيب وما بيغار ولما بيكون فيه صديق ينصحهم ويخاف عليهم بيقولو عنو غيور، دنيا بالمقلوب
> شكرا لك مرة أخرى على الافادة.


*احكامنا دايما بتكون نابعه من تجاربنا وخبراتنا علشان كده بيكون شخص واحد وكل واحد فينا بيحكم عليه بطريقه مختلفه 
شكرااا للمرور الغالى ربنا يباركك:94:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2012)

سندريلا 2011 قال:


> عندك حق فالصديق يجب عليه مصارحة صديقه فصديقك من صدقك ولازم يكون الصديق مراه لصديقه يشاهد فيها عيوبه كى يصلح منها



*كلام سليم جداااا 
نورتى يا قمررر :t25:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> معظم الناس يريد من يوافقه على رأيه.انت دونا انت مثل صوت الضمير بداخلنا يوقظنا



*ميرررسى حبيبتى بس الكلام ده انا فعلا مستحقهوش
عموما نورتى
ربنا معاكى:94:*


----------

